# Neon Nancy



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone
here are a few pictures of "Neon Nancy", traffic safety girl . She stands seven inches tall, carved fro white pine, painted in acrylics,she has also got nice boots LOL
Bruce



























!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

That is real cute, nice details. Bruce you should post these as a PROJECT not a forum.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That color reminds me of when I was a crossing guard in grade school, way too many years ago, but we only wore a belt and chest strap along with a STOP flag on a 5 foot pole. I wasn't much taller than that.

A real nice little carving!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> ...we only wore a belt and chest strap along with a STOP flag….
> 
> - oldnovice


You must have been sexy little devils !


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Yes, yes I was.*
But I wasn't the only one


----------

